# Lost half of my Canon DSLR



## Dylan777 (Feb 17, 2015)

Title says it all...


----------



## dolina (Feb 17, 2015)

I pray that it was insured.


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 17, 2015)

Pity! 

What happened? Was it ensured?

I feel for you.


----------



## Rahul (Feb 17, 2015)

Ouch!

What happened Dylan?


----------



## DominoDude (Feb 17, 2015)

Oh oh! *applies Macaulay Culkin's look from Home Alone*
I see horror images of a chainsaw getting a close encounter of the 3rd degree with your camera body. 

I hope it all turns out to be fixable and preferably at a cost that's manageable.


----------



## andrei1989 (Feb 17, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> Title says it all...



sorry, but the title does not say anything to me...(or maybe this is slang for something and i'm too slow...)
which half? top/bottom, left/right, front/rear??
how did you lose it? did it fall, dissolve, melt, break or perhaps it grew wings and flew away, teleported to another dimension, evolved to a state of pure energy or just magically went "poof"??


----------



## candyman (Feb 17, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> Title says it all...




Looking at your signature....you mean half of your gear???
If so, wow! What happened? That is awful considering that you had some great gear!


----------



## Click (Feb 17, 2015)

Ouch! I'm so sorry for you.


----------



## lion rock (Feb 17, 2015)

You are one heck of a shooter! On top of that, you have beautiful children that you took photos of.
If I read your post correctly between the "lines", there seems to be a huge story behind this claim, I wish you'll clarify the mystery for us. Don't hang us with your short title.
The half of your gear you have is still great; my guess is you have a special reason to rid some of your stuff. Whatever the reason, I'm sure it is quite painful, hope there's a remedy for the lost.
Best wishes.
-r


----------



## unfocused (Feb 17, 2015)

Title says nothing. But then, who cares?


----------



## cnardo (Feb 17, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> Title says it all...



Dylan 777... you are leaving me hanging.... what happened???????


----------



## dolina (Feb 17, 2015)

Dylan will disclose when he's good and ready. I'd freak out from a scratch on my gear what more a lose that large.


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 17, 2015)

Dylan, that's sad news and I hope you didn't hurt yourself when this happened as I can only imagine what it would take to split a 1D X in half.


----------



## Orangutan (Feb 17, 2015)

Apparently some viewers see something the rest of us don't. I see no image of a damaged camera, just a line that says "the title says it all." Dylan, did you post an image of this camera somewhere? If so, where?


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 17, 2015)

Orangutan said:


> Apparently some viewers see something the rest of us don't. I see no image of a damaged camera, just a line that says "the title says it all." Dylan, did you post an image of this camera somewhere? If so, where?


Didn't he have two 5DIIIs at one point, then (maybe?) two 1D Xs? Maybe that's all he means and he's sitting there laughing.


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Feb 17, 2015)

I've never seen this much action in a thread that is, at best, ambiguous.

There's nothing in the title to suggest anyone getting hurt or anything illegal or foul happening.

"Lost half of my Canon DSLR." DSLR, singular. NOT 1/2 of all his equipment.

So it could be as innocuous as "darn it, I took off my battery grip and it fell into the ocean". Sad, but not the end of the world. 

And btw, I don't know about you guys but I'm done with this thread until there's something substantial to talk about.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi folks. 
Perhaps it's just been deleted from his signature by a jealous moderator!? ;D
It may of course be much more serious than that but how are we to not be flippant about it with so little info? Best to have not said anything until he was ready to tell the story. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Feb 17, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> It may of course be much more serious than that but how are we to not be flippant about it with so little info? Best to have not said anything until he was ready to tell the story.



This ^ + 1

If I wanted to have a conversation about something, I'd start a thread.

I wouldn't start a thread then end my part of the conversation with "the title says it all". It doesn't say it all.

(Dang it, I was supposed to stop posting in this thread . . .  ;D )


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 17, 2015)

Gotcha. ;D



IgotGASbadDude said:


> (Dang it, I was supposed to stop posting in this thread . . .  ;D )


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks guy. 

Got broke-in last week, while our family was on mini vacation. Looks like they went through my office 1st, where all my camera gear been stored. Bodies and lenses were stored in Lowpro 200 roller - that was an easy for them. 

Gear I lost:
5d iii
16-35 f4 IS
24-70 f2.8 II
70-200 f2.8 IS II
85L II
600EX flashes QTY: 3
The only insured item through house insurance was 70-200.

Working with the home insurance agent right now. Will see...

Sounds like they were in-out within 5mins, the cops were there within 10mins. I been live here for last 10yrs, nothing happens until now.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 17, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> Got broke-in last week, while our family was on mini vacation. Looks like they went through my office 1st, where all my camera gear been stored. Bodies and lenses were stored in Lowpro 200 roller - that was an easy for them.
> Sounds like they were in-out within 5mins, the cops were there within 10mins. I been live here for last 10yrs, nothing happens until now.


I'm sorry your loss.  I've had a video camera taken in a robbery, and know it's not just the money that is lost. The tranquility will also leave after that. :-X


----------



## Eldar (Feb 17, 2015)

Very sorry to hear this Dylan.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi Dylan. 
First my sincere apologies for my flippant remark, this is a horrible thing to have happen. 
My workshop was broken in to some time ago, but I had just dumped most of a dismantled car in the entrance and fortunately the thieves left without bothering to look further back, I still felt quite violated. My foreman and friend had his home burgled and the aftermath of that was horrible to witness, it made him feel very vulnerable, and cost him a fortune in extra deterrents. 
I do hope that you and your family are able to recover from this both financially and more importantly psychologically. 
All the best. 

Graham. 



Dylan777 said:


> Thanks guy.
> 
> Got broke-in last week, while our family was on mini vacation. Looks like they went through my office 1st, where all my camera gear been stored. Bodies and lenses were stored in Lowpro 200 roller - that was an easy for them.
> 
> ...


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 17, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> Got broke-in last week, while our family was on mini vacation.


Dylan, I'm so sorry to hear that. That's terrible news and I hope you have some luck with your insurance agent. The keys will be proving you owned it (Canon's registration site should help with that, plus B&H or whoever else you bought from), and making sure they don't consider it "commercial use". I don't remember your website looking commercial at all, but they may try to throw that at you so be prepared. 

Also, I know the worst part is the feeling of being violated and not feeling safe. I hope you are able to comfort your family and get some kind of security system or something to feel safe again. Sorry again to hear about your experience.


----------



## Vivid Color (Feb 17, 2015)

Dylan, 
I am so very sorry to hear of your loss. You have my deepest sympathies. 
Sincerely,
Vivid


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 17, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> Thanks guy.
> 
> Got broke-in last week, while our family was on mini vacation. Looks like they went through my office 1st, where all my camera gear been stored. Bodies and lenses were stored in Lowpro 200 roller - that was an easy for them.
> 
> ...


 :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'(


----------



## candyman (Feb 17, 2015)

Sorry to hear this Dylan


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Feb 17, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> Got broke-in last week, while our family was on mini vacation. Looks like they went through my office 1st, where all my camera gear been stored. Bodies and lenses were stored in Lowpro 200 roller - that was an easy for them.


So sorry to hear about this happening. Having people violate your personal property is damaging both financially and emotionally. I’ll have to replace my German Shepherd when he’s gone, he’s a pretty good deterrent to burglars.



Dylan777 said:


> The only insured item through house insurance was 70-200. Working with the home insurance agent right now. Will see...


This is the sad part. Chances are your homeowner insurance will only cover up to a limited amount without having the items scheduled. I’m guessing they’ll pay to replace the 70-200 and probably another $1k or so, depending on your coverage. I hope I’m wrong cause that's not even close to recovering what you lost . . .


----------



## tphillips63 (Feb 17, 2015)

Oh crap that is terrible. So I guess we need to talk about insurance now! Wow this is terrible news.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Feb 17, 2015)

Ouch!
That is bad news. Having had my home invaded 4 times I sympathize. Luckily, for me, they never got much but it is scary nonetheless!
Don't dwell on it, get what you can from the insurance then just get on with your life. Don't let the Scroats who did this get you down! If you do then they have won.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Feb 17, 2015)

So sorry to hear about that, man! I hope you recover at least part of the value and those thieves rot in jail!

I made a big mistake this weekend- I went to a bar/restaurant with my cousins at 11.30 am and parked my car in the street. I think my cousin didn't close the door properly (although I had locked the car and armed the alarm), and the curbside door must have come unlocked. When I returned at 1.30 the door was completely open- you can understand my condition from the moment I saw my car in that state up to when I checked inside. I am not sure how, but my equipment, a 6D, 35L, 135L, 600EX-RT and an Eos M were all untouched. This was a Saturday and there were close to a hundred people at the bar watching the India-Pakistan cricket game. 

I feel very lucky and forewarned- I still have not insured any of my gear and should do so before something really bad happens. I suggest everyone do the same. I don't think I will get another chance to get off scott-free like this.


----------



## sulla (Feb 17, 2015)

Ouch, that hurts. "Sorry for your loss" is not appropriate, as, after all, it's just "matter", but nevertheless: empathy from me!

Does anyone know, what the chances are to get the gear back?
I mean, in the digital age, every camera imprints its serial number in every EXIF and I believe every lens does so, too. And nobody always cleans every EXIF information set form each end every photo he posts somewhere in the web or sends in to make prints. And the camera and lenses are pretty unserviceable by Canon, as Canon would probably check the serial number when one of the items is sent in for repair, cleaning or any other reason, or wouldn't they?


----------



## JohanCruyff (Feb 17, 2015)

:'(


----------



## wsmith96 (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm glad that you and for family are okay, but am so sorry for what's happened. I'm crossing my fingers in hopes the insurance folks come through for you.


----------



## donn (Feb 17, 2015)

Sorry to hear that. Hope the insurance claim woudn't be a hassle.


----------



## Besisika (Feb 17, 2015)

Sorry to hear that Dylan, hopefully home insurance would do something.


----------



## 2n10 (Feb 17, 2015)

UGH!! Sorry to hear. Hope you can recover the loss.


----------



## bholliman (Feb 17, 2015)

Sorry for your loss Dylan. Good luck with insurance!


----------



## bereninga (Feb 17, 2015)

That's crappy news. Sorry to hear! Hopefully karma will get those guys bad and that you somehow get your gear back.

I hope you used Lenstag. Small chance but I guess any chance is good!


----------



## lion rock (Feb 17, 2015)

Dylan,
The important thing is that you and family are safe. 
Hope the feel of vulnerability is short. Some protection for future is in order. We should all learn from this unfortunate incident, and have some preventative measures.
As for the gear, hopefully the insurance will cover that.
My sympathies for you.
-r


----------



## cellomaster27 (Feb 18, 2015)

Wow. I'm so sorry to hear this.. :'( :'( 
I registered all my serial numbers on lenstag... I suggest that everyone go do that as well as insuring your gear. I still have yet to do the later myself. There are stories of stolen gear being recovered through lenstag... but then I don't know how many aren't recovered. Best to you Dylan!


----------



## dash2k8 (Feb 18, 2015)

Sounds like the thief knew about photo equipment and took only the good stuff. Sorry to hear this and hope things turn better soon.


----------



## rpt (Feb 18, 2015)

Very sorry to hear that.


----------



## Jane (Feb 18, 2015)

That's awful, Dylan. So sorry. Good luck with the insurance.


----------



## TexPhoto (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## mdmphoto (Feb 18, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your equipment. I remember on lensrentals and elsewhere there is information on how to track down your gear using stolencamerafinder.com and, cameratrace, but it would also seem that would require a thief to post images online. Also, if you've saved copyright info to the camera that might aid in proving ownership should the equipment be located- as well as having registered your equipment with Canon and other manufacturers where possible. This is my worst nightmare. I bought most of my equipment while working a good-paying job that allowed me all sort of leeway financially AND, more importantly, with the wife. I can't imagine how I'd restore the same capability if something like this were to happen to me. 
One last thing: I was burglarized back in the eighties and lost some 1500 lp records, and a couple of firearms among other things. At the time the police said most of the time things like that are perpetrated by someone we know as they had some idea what they would find, and where to find it, before the break-in. They added that it could be someone who'd been in my home accompanying someone else that I was familiar with, or even simply observed me for a long time after discovering my goods by some accident.
Anyway.
I hope things get better...


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Feb 18, 2015)

So sorry to hear! :'(

A couple months ago before Christmas, I lost a new 5D3 in the box to a guy I was selling to on Craigslist when he literally ran off down the street with it without paying.

Well, I took possession of it yesterday from the court. Turns out, another guy pawned it 45 minutes after he stole it. They contacted me because I had provided the serial number in the police report. Unfortunately all the box contents were missing including the eyepiece but at least I got the camera itself back in pristine condition.

I hope you possibly have the serial numbers so that recovery might have a better chance. So sorry! I definitely can relate. Good luck! Keep us posted!


----------



## Luds34 (Feb 18, 2015)

RustyTheGeek said:


> So sorry to hear! :'(
> 
> A couple months ago before Christmas, I lost a new 5D3 in the box to a guy I was selling to on Craigslist when he literally ran off down the street with it without paying.
> 
> ...



Hey Rusty, I actually remember reading your sad craigslist experience over the holidays while visiting my inlaws. In fact, it got me thinking how I should be a bit more careful. I have done very little on craigslist, but have been very nonchalant in my experiences, having strangers show up at my house (granted we're talking giant TV or floor speakers) hoping to meet at bars so I can kill two birds with one stone (sell equipment and grab a quick beer). Your story and others from that thread was enough to count me blessings so far and maybe open my eyes a bit more going forward.

Anyhoo, I'm quite happy to hear you got your camera back as your original story really did bug me, make me a little mad even.


----------



## Luds34 (Feb 18, 2015)

Got too side tracked... forgot to send my condolences to Dylan. Awful situation. The violation of someone entering your home like that is just unfathomable. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Halfrack (Feb 18, 2015)

Karma is a B!tch, may they get repaid 10x over...

Serial numbers please, they aren't going to keep camera gear - chances are they're green square shooters...


----------



## sanj (Feb 18, 2015)

So sad about this. Is there a service Canon provides for stolen equipment? I mean if you send your stolen equipment serial numbers to them and if it ever shows up for repair somewhere you may be notified?


----------



## Famateur (Feb 18, 2015)

So sorry to hear the sad news, Dylan. I hope the insurance comes through for you. It sucks how we often don't know all the limits of our insurance coverage until we need to make a claim. 

A few years ago while living in a condo, I had two cars, three car stereos, a tank of gas and a tool chest of plumbing tools (right from my utility room) all stolen within about an 11-month span. That feeling of walking out to my parking space to go to work and finding it empty was bad enough once, but twice -- it sucks...bad. The next day someone siphoned both gas tanks from the truck I was borrowing until I could get another car. Talk about feeling picked-on! I don't miss that condo...

When the first car was "recovered" a week later, it was unrecognizable and had been totally gutted. Somehow, they were too dumb to figure out how to get my snowboard out of the trunk, even though they ripped the deck lid off (all they had to do was bend the snowboard a little, and it would have been out). Glad I had comprehensive coverage for that one, and thankfully, the insurance came through with a generous offer, considering it had >200K miles on it.

The second car, I thought, "No problem...I'll just get the claim started," only to find that some validation flaw on the insurance company's web form had unchecked the comprehensive coverage when I added that car to my policy. Thankfully, the cops found that car with only damage to the ignition and steering column. Got very lucky there...

Anyway, it sucks that there are people out there who think they can just take what someone has worked very hard for. I just feel sad for them, though...some day it will catch up to them.

Good luck with insurance, security, finances and most importantly peace of mind.


----------



## Famateur (Feb 18, 2015)

Just pondering a little more on crappy situations like this... I've concluded that I'd rather be dealing with some financial loss and heartburn over security than be the one stuck with the meth habit that drives me to steal.


----------



## jprusa (Feb 18, 2015)

Sorry Dylan , this guy I know had the same thing happen to him, he called pawn shops and gave them S/N's and he had it all returned the next day and the guy that did it was arrested . Good luck


----------



## Perio (Feb 18, 2015)

Sometimes I'm thinking about putting some kind of GPS inside of my Pelican just in case something like this happens... has anyone done that?


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 18, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> Got broke-in last week, while our family was on mini vacation. Looks like they went through my office 1st, where all my camera gear been stored. Bodies and lenses were stored in Lowpro 200 roller - that was an easy for them.



Oh no, my condolences, that's really bad and things being taken from your home feels much more invasive than being nicked at some airport. While it may seem like blablabla while you're so frustrated, I have to mention you (and your friends, family) weren't hurt like in a robbery.

I can only hope that you have enough financial backing so you can replace the stuff and get over it as quickly as possible, writing it off and trying to forget about it. Of course the frustrating part that you already had top-notch gear and probably want the same things again :-\

Let's hope all people buying stolen goods get hit by lightning from the sky, because with serial numbers on everything that's the only way these items can be sold and why they're stolen in the first place.



RustyTheGeek said:


> A couple months ago before Christmas, I lost a new 5D3 in the box to a guy I was selling to on Craigslist when he literally ran off down the street with it without paying.



Unbelievable. Which doesn't mean I don't believe it, but it's just that you don't expect those things to happen in our day and age in a big western country.


----------



## tpatana (Feb 18, 2015)

Some many assholes, so few bullets...

Sorry for your loss. Hope you get money from insurance to cover the new stuff.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> Thanks guy.
> 
> Got broke-in last week, while our family was on mini vacation. Looks like they went through my office 1st, where all my camera gear been stored. Bodies and lenses were stored in Lowpro 200 roller - that was an easy for them.
> 
> ...


Very sorry to hear this Dylan. Hope that cops can capture these culprits that broke into your house and recover your gear.


----------



## DominoDude (Feb 18, 2015)

So sorry for your loss, Dylan!
I hope that you and your family can continue to feel safe and secure in your home, even after this violation.


----------



## drolo61 (Feb 18, 2015)

Most applicable comments have been made already - good luck to your recovery efforts (both financially and mentally).
We had an "almost break-in" a couple of yeras ago in broad daylight in a 15 party 5 storey building in the midle of a large German city and not in a badly reputed neigbourhood.
"They" were distrubed by someone coming home "out of pattern" at 10:30 am - otherwise the house is empty during day time as everyone is out working. Most likely traveling pro-gangs from Eastern Europe. Police says, if they can not make a safe entry and exit within 3-5 Minutes they try elsewhere. 
I have rented out my groundfloor falt to an elderly couple with a dog - that should help for people visibly living there "around the clock". I hope for the best.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Feb 18, 2015)

RustyTheGeek said:


> So sorry to hear! :'(
> 
> A couple months ago before Christmas, I lost a new 5D3 in the box to a guy I was selling to on Craigslist when he literally ran off down the street with it without paying.
> 
> ...




Glad to hear that you at least got the camera back.


----------



## Northstar (Feb 18, 2015)

:'(   :'(


----------



## nda (Feb 18, 2015)

:'(


----------



## AprilForever (Feb 18, 2015)

:'( So sorry!!!


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi Dylan. 
Where are you located, roughly, it occurs to me that there are that many people on here some must be near you, they could perhaps spread the word about and look out for your gear. Not suggesting anyone put themselves at risk, but could report to authorities if they spot anything? Just a thought, I would if I was near you. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Dylan777 said:


> Thanks guy.
> 
> Got broke-in last week, while our family was on mini vacation. Looks like they went through my office 1st, where all my camera gear been stored. Bodies and lenses were stored in Lowpro 200 roller - that was an easy for them.
> 
> ...


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 18, 2015)

Dylan, I think Graham has a good idea, and you might want to check Craigslist as well. We have had a major rash of car break ins in my neighborhood and I know in at least one case a victim's stolen property ended up on Craigslist. The victim notified the police about the listing, who (I assume) set up a fake buy to get the suspect.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 18, 2015)

:'(


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Feb 18, 2015)

Luds34 said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > So sorry to hear! :'(
> ...



Thanks for the kind words and support. I count myself extremely lucky. Even the pawn shop guy was amazed that this camera was pawned with a serial number and not simply sold on the street, etc. And if he hadn't been gone that day he would have stopped the rookie employee from buying it due to the suspicious nature of the deal.

I NEVER have strangers to my house. I don't want them to know where I live or what I own. I certainly don't want to be selling high end cameras to strangers and then show them where they could get more after they case the place. Fortunately, our schedules here are so random that there is almost always someone here and our routine is rarely the same from day to day.


----------



## mkabi (Feb 18, 2015)

Sorry for your loss.

Well, if you are lucky enough to get your gear back through craigslist and what not... good for you. Or if the insurance can cover the loss, then hey... brand new gear... 5Ds/5DsR is on the horizon!


----------



## Oldcracker (Feb 18, 2015)

sagittariansrock said:


> So sorry to hear about that, man! I hope you recover at least part of the value and those thieves rot in jail!
> 
> I made a big mistake this weekend- I went to a bar/restaurant with my cousins at 11.30 am and parked my car in the street. I think my cousin didn't close the door properly (although I had locked the car and armed the alarm), and the curbside door must have come unlocked. When I returned at 1.30 the door was completely open- you can understand my condition from the moment I saw my car in that state up to when I checked inside. I am not sure how, but my equipment, a 6D, 35L, 135L, 600EX-RT and an Eos M were all untouched. This was a Saturday and there were close to a hundred people at the bar watching the India-Pakistan cricket game.
> 
> I feel very lucky and forewarned- I still have not insured any of my gear and should do so before something really bad happens. I suggest everyone do the same. I don't think I will get another chance to get off scott-free like this.



I know the pain Dylan has suffered over the loss of his gear to thieves, and also the mistake of not insuring expensive camera equipment. My wife and I left Florida for some time in the mountains, and I forgot to pack the camera gear in the car. I wasn't going to drive back 8 hours to get it, as we were only going to be gone for around 2 weeks. I had left my camera bag, tripod and monopod right at the door to the garage. When we returned the house was a mess, the camera gear, some cash, a very good Omega watch and several firearms were gone. The crooks left me an empty rum bottle on the floor. Good luck in getting prints, as to identify prints at the FBI lab required a list of no more than 10 suspects to compare them to. This was 6 years ago so procedure may have changed. We had inadequate insurance to cover the loss, but no insurance could have replaced or compensated for the two cards with the only photos of my dad's 90th birthday party. Every living member of Dad's side of the family was there. 

I wept and grieved over the loss of the two cards, and would have gladly paid anything for their return, even if all the other stuff was lost. I could replace the things, but not the pictures on those two cards. I got lucky a couple of years later when, long story shortened, one of the crooks had a relative pawn the camera gear and watch at a shop which alerted me through an intermediary. I BOUGHT my own things back, otherwise the shop would have remained anonymous and I wouldn't have gotten the cards. 

I felt the same sense of helplessness, anger, and violation others have described after being victimized. I even gave up photography for 6 years out of the disgust I had over the ordeal. I have now gotten my photo desire going again, just in time for a new crop of gear to rev up my GAS.

I am able to say that two years buried in the earth in a Lowe bag protected my gear pretty well. A 5d, 24-70/2.8, 70-200/2.8, 1.4 EXII extender, gitzo 226, a pistol, and other assorted goodies suffered no more than one minor rust spot (pistol), and a musty/earthy smell that took a couple of years to go away. The pain will never be forgotten.


----------



## Oldcracker (Feb 18, 2015)

tpatana said:


> Some many assholes, so few bullets...
> 
> I've got plenty to spare, whatcha need? After my burglary I made sure all my guns had plenty of ammo. These thieves are a waste of perfectly good, useable genetic material.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Feb 18, 2015)

Oldcracker said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > Some many assholes, so few bullets...
> ...



tpatana, you should know that the use of deadly force in response to a property crime is legally prohibited. Texas excepted (although their law is not limitless either). _See _TEX PE. CODE ANN. § 9.42.


----------



## Oldcracker (Feb 18, 2015)

Mitch.Conner said:


> Oldcracker said:
> 
> 
> > tpatana said:
> ...



It wasn't tpatana, it was me apparently misusing the response pane. But here in Florida, we have this "stand your ground" law that many attorneys have been trying to interpret as allowing very wide leeway in the use of deadly force. And courts have been buying into allowing just that, the permissible use of deadly force in property crimes. It's more of a "you don't have to back down" kind of thing. I'm just the messenger here, the wide use of deadly force outside of the protection of life or physical well being is pretty frightening in a lot of ways. 

I apologize to the mods if I've overstepped bounds and this belongs in a political discussion. It's understandable for people who have been the victims of burglary, in particular, to feel so vulnerable that they sound a little over the top in response.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 18, 2015)

Oldcracker said:


> But here in Florida, we have this "stand your ground" law that many attorneys have been trying to interpret as allowing very wide leeway in the use of deadly force.



It is kind of off topic, but I have to mention this law made it into all German newspapers advising tourists not to approach a Florida citizen in his/her car because he/she can legally shoot yourself dead if feeling threatened - and who wouldn't, with peculiar foreigners walking about?

However, it doesn't help with home theft while you're not there - but some people do try to find innovative solutions. In my hometown, someone recently wired high voltage to his door to kill any burglar. Alas, he forgot to turn it off some time and got fried himself, getting in line for the Darwin Award.

But it's interesting to know what another poster wrote above - if these pro burglars don't get safely in and out in 5 mins, they'll try elsewhere. In this case, it would mean that some more break-in security and not having your gear conveniently placed in a nice camera bag might help.


----------



## Zv (Feb 19, 2015)

Sorry to hear that Dylan. Hope the cops find the guy and you get your gear back. Take care.


----------



## tpatana (Feb 19, 2015)

Mitch.Conner said:


> use of deadly force in response to a property crime is legally prohibited.



Stealing camera is legally prohibited too.


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 19, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> Oldcracker said:
> 
> 
> > But here in Florida, we have this "stand your ground" law that many attorneys have been trying to interpret as allowing very wide leeway in the use of deadly force.
> ...


No disrespect to Dylan here, but I have to comment on this one. As a Florida resident who works with law enforcement and lawyers (but is not a lawyer and this is not legal advice), I can say that Stand Your Ground has absolutely nothing to do with protecting one's property. It is simply means you do not have to retreat when threatened. It is an extension of the Castle Doctrine, which is a legal concept that says you do not have to retreat from your home if someone enters it and threatens you. Use of Deadly Force has not changed. It can only be used to prevent or stop forcible felonies (e.g., armed robbery, rape, kidnapping) or to prevent loss of life of you or another person (as in your own murder or murder of others). In the home, this is pretty much assumed, but outside of the home you will have to prove it.

If you live in the US and don't live in Texas and you use deadly force to kill someone who is only stealing your property, you will very likely go to prison for a very long time (ref: 10-20-Life rule in Florida).

Also, Marsu, as Florida sees more tourists than most states and some of these cases have made headlines, I can see why the news would report that. Many other states have similar laws and have had them far longer than Florida. The reality is that as more people in Florida have obtained weapons permits (through background checks and training, etc.) the crime has gone down.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 19, 2015)

Yes I am a Florida resident too, indeed I live in the same county as the most famous 'stand your ground' case, that wasn't. Zimmerman never invoked the stand your ground defense, he used self defense as his defense.

On a side note, I come from the UK, where gun ownership was always low and now nearly nonexistent and I was robbed several times, I now live where weekend gunfire for target practice sometimes sounds like downtown Aleppo, I live outside city limits and shooting on your own property is permitted. There is zero crime in my neighborhood.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 19, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> Also, Marsu, as Florida sees more tourists than most states and some of these cases have made headlines, I can see why the news would report that. Many other states have similar laws and have had them far longer than Florida. The reality is that as more people in Florida have obtained weapons permits (through background checks and training, etc.) the crime has gone down.





privatebydesign said:


> Yes I am a Florida resident too, indeed I live in the same county as the most famous 'stand your ground' case, that wasn't. Zimmerman never invoked the stand your ground defense, he used self defense as his defense.



Thanks for clarifying, guys. I do hope you know that I wasn't making a statement against Florida, but simply stating how this law was reported on over here not only in the yellow press. (I certainly won't comment on the the right to carry guns, as this the "political" topic that indeed is bound to cause unrest). Probably this intense new coverage is part of the love-hate relationship, and of course on the top pages as many people are tourists and know Florida. I always enjoy looking at mackguyver's Florida shots, I've been there three times and recognize a lo


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 19, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Also, Marsu, as Florida sees more tourists than most states and some of these cases have made headlines, I can see why the news would report that. Many other states have similar laws and have had them far longer than Florida. The reality is that as more people in Florida have obtained weapons permits (through background checks and training, etc.) the crime has gone down.
> ...



Hey I didn't think you were making a judgement Marsu, but there are a lot of crazy people in Florida


----------



## justaCanonuser (Feb 19, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> Thanks guy.
> 
> Got broke-in last week, while our family was on mini vacation. Looks like they went through my office 1st, where all my camera gear been stored. Bodies and lenses were stored in Lowpro 200 roller - that was an easy for them.
> 
> ...



Oh no, the 85L II only is a real budget killer, I am so sorry reading this. Good luck with your insurance agent...


----------



## Oldcracker (Feb 19, 2015)

I was just making a comment, not trying to interpret the law myself. /as Mackguyver points out, the stand your ground law has gotten a lot of bad press for Florida. 

The real point is that one of us got robbed by burglars. Thank god that Dylan and his family weren't there and it's only replaceable possessions that were taken. Dylan, my heart goes out to you and your family for the mental anguish you must be going through. The feelings of violation and fear will subside in time. It's been 6 years since my break-in and while we won't ever forget it, we feel safe in our home again.


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 19, 2015)

Guys, I wasn't offended or trying to say anything other than that you need to understand the laws of where you live and that despite the headlines, Florida isn't much different than a lot of other states in terms of self defense laws. As Private says, there are a lot of crazies here in Florida. We have a very diverse population with a long history of crime from the drug trade and the NY mafia, and there are some very dangerous parts of Florida. My dad had his camera equipment stolen in the Florida Keys in an "smash & grab" of his rental car.

As Oldcracker says, the real point here is Dylan's story. He and a few others have been brave enough and kind enough to share their stories. If it makes some us buy insurance or think twice about our safety and our families, I think that says a lot. I'm sure he and his family are dealing with a lot right now and I really hope things get better for him.


----------



## RGF (Feb 19, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> Thanks guy.
> 
> Got broke-in last week, while our family was on mini vacation. Looks like they went through my office 1st, where all my camera gear been stored. Bodies and lenses were stored in Lowpro 200 roller - that was an easy for them.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear about your loss. Just wonder, I use my home owners to protect equipment I seldom use (rest is on a rider), why was only the 70-200 covered? Is it because you use the equipment professionally or is there a dollar limit to the policy? Then was the 70-200 covered (and the rest not)?

I know it may be painful to rehash this but your experience could help protect some of us as we learn from your experience.


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 4, 2015)

RGF said:


> Sorry to hear about your loss. Just wonder, I use my home owners to protect equipment I seldom use (rest is on a rider), why was only the 70-200 covered? Is it because you use the equipment professionally or is there a dollar limit to the policy? Then was the 70-200 covered (and the rest not)?
> 
> I know it may be painful to rehash this but your experience could help protect some of us as we learn from your experience.



Thanks everyone for best wishes. It was quite busy for me last couple weeks.

@ RGF - I have 1Dx, 200mm, 400mm, 70-200 on home insurance. When I bought the 2nd 5D III, used 85L, and new 16-35 f4 IS I didn't add those items onto policy. It was a mistake from my end.

Anyways, the house now feel little more secured. We added additional glass doors to all main and patio doors, additional glass frames to all windows. New adjustments through alarm company. All these features would add more resistance to break-in(HOPE NOT). The alarm will be in notification mode when the 1st layer glass door or glass frame get broken. 

I'm now can focus rebuying my gear back.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi Dylan. 
It is good to hear from you again, you seem to be in a positive place with this, keep it up and you should get past this in short order and be moving forwards again. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 4, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Dylan.
> It is good to hear from you again, you seem to be in a positive place with this, keep it up and you should get past this in short order and be moving forwards again.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Thanks Graham. 

I can see myself browsing on CanonPriceWatch soon. Will be a big list:
1. 2nd 1Dx, since I have no intention adding the new S or R to my kit. 1Dx II will be costly.
2. 24-70 II, 85L II hoping for tiny discount on new 11-24


----------



## RGF (Mar 4, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to hear about your loss. Just wonder, I use my home owners to protect equipment I seldom use (rest is on a rider), why was only the 70-200 covered? Is it because you use the equipment professionally or is there a dollar limit to the policy? Then was the 70-200 covered (and the rest not)?
> ...



Check with your insurance company. State Farm gives me something like 30 days to schedule new equipment. Perhaps they will be flexible with you. Hope so.


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 4, 2015)

Dylan, it's good to hear that you have your priorities straight and have worked to make your home more secure and hopefully that has helped you and your family feel safer. At least you still have a lot of great gear and prices have really dropped with the strong dollar, so that will make it a bit less painful to start buying again.


----------



## Diko (Mar 4, 2015)

A very sad incident, indeed. Make sure to check around on any local hobby sites and ebay offerings in your region.

Although IMO if they were able to commit that crime within 5-10 min most probably your equipment is already in another state.

Those are not some stupid crackheads.


----------



## gbchriste (Mar 4, 2015)

Florida's so-called "Castle Doctrine" is covered under Florida Statute 776.013, Home Protection; use or threatened use of deadly force; presumption of fear or death or great bodily harm

1) A person is presumed to have held a reasonable fear of imminent peril of death or great bodily harm to himself or herself or another when using or threatening to use defensive force that is intended or likely to cause death or great bodily harm to another if: 
(a) The person against whom the defensive force was used or threatened was in the process of unlawfully and forcefully entering, or had unlawfully and forcibly entered, a dwelling, residence, or occupied vehicle, or if that person had removed or was attempting to remove another against that person’s will from the dwelling, residence, or occupied vehicle; and

(b) The person who uses or threatens to use defensive force knew or had reason to believe that an unlawful and forcible entry or unlawful and forcible act was occurring or had occurred.

(3) A person who is attacked in his or her dwelling, residence, or vehicle has no duty to retreat and has the right to stand his or her ground and use or threaten to use force, including deadly force, if he or she uses or threatens to use force in accordance with s. 776.012(1) or (2) or s. 776.031(1) or (2).

(4) A person who unlawfully and by force enters or attempts to enter a person’s dwelling, residence, or occupied vehicle is presumed to be doing so with the intent to commit an unlawful act involving force or violence.

I left out a couple of sections that deal with exceptions - like the person forcing entry is a law enforcement officer, or has a legal right to be in that residence or vehicle. But basically this says that when an individual illegally and forcibly enters a residence or vehicle, or tries to forcibly remove someone from a residence or vehicle who has a right to be there, the law presumes that person to be intent on causing bodily harm or death, and that I, as the legal occupant, may use force, including deadly force, to repel them. It also says that even though I may have an escape route through a back door, I have no obligation to use it. I am permitted to "stand my ground" to defend myself and my property once the perpetrator crosses the threshold of my dwelling or vehicle.


----------



## Jack56 (Mar 4, 2015)

I feel very sorry for you Dylan. Don't know what to say, but I really feel for you.


----------



## Camerajah (Mar 4, 2015)

Sad to hear about your lost,find a way to send the serial numbers to ebay or have them set up on sites like this so more eyes will be looking out for them.


----------



## studeb (Mar 4, 2015)

Sorry about the breakin, terrible to have happen.

If i could make one point about this, and it applies to me as well.
If you have an alarm system, it will only hasten the departure of your property.
If valuable goods can be seen from a window, an alarm will not stop a smash and grab type event.
I try to keep anything that looks valuable out of sight from windows and doors.
I know my house has been cased several times, but so far I have been lucky there with no follow ups.


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks gents

@ mackguyver - I'm keeping all the options open at this moment. Will have more clearer direction and approach in my future gear next couple weeks. CONGRATS on your new toy ....I'm sure that 11-24 is fun to shoot with. Still waiting to see your photos


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 5, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> Thanks gents
> 
> @ mackguyver - I'm keeping all the options open at this moment. Will have more clearer direction and approach in my future gear next couple weeks. CONGRATS on your new toy ....I'm sure that 11-24 is fun to shoot with. Still waiting to see your photos


Dylan, I'm sure your needs will be clearer this time around and thanks for the congrats. I'm still waiting to take photos of something other than my dark house...but work is extremely busy this week and haven't seen much of the sun. I'll definitely have photos to share after this weekend at the very least.

Glad to hear that you're dealing with your situation as well as you are...


----------



## jdramirez (Mar 5, 2015)

That is beyond dreadful. You have my full sympathies... though words don't accurately describe how I feel for you right now.


----------



## EchoLocation (Mar 5, 2015)

Dylan,
just saw this thread for the first time. been traveling in India and haven't been online as much as usual. 
I'm really sorry for the loss of such great gear, however these items are nothing compared to the health and safety of your family.
I'm sure you will recover from this and I sincerely wish you the best. 
Thankfully, these things can all be replaced. Stay positive, and I'm sure in the long run this will give you the opportunity to further improve your awesome collection of gear.


----------



## Rofflesaurrr (Mar 5, 2015)

Sorry to hear about the loss of your gear. Jared Polin mentioned this website in a video I watched recently. Maybe it could be of some help to you? 

https://www.lenstag.com/

Supposedly you can enter the serial number of your camera bodies and it can locate images posted on the internet that originated from them... assuming the uploader doesn't wipe the EXIF data first.


----------



## jdramirez (Mar 5, 2015)

This inspired me to check what I have insured. I need to add two things... So maybe there might be a small silver lining in that you are reminding others to get their stuff under the umbrella.


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 5, 2015)

jdramirez said:


> This inspired me to check what I have insured. I need to add two things... So maybe there might be a small silver lining in that you are reminding others to get their stuff under the umbrella.



JD,
I feel very lucky after all. Expensive camera gear can be replaced through times. 

All my kids special moments photos in backup external HDs are MUCH-MUCH more important. Both units seem to be untouched . I'm glad I mounted them behind the table.


----------



## Vivid Color (Mar 20, 2015)

Dear Dylan, 

I'm very glad to hear that your images were not also stolen. Please keep us posted as you rebuild your kit. 

I thought you might want to know that your awful experience gave me the push I needed to take the time to inventory all of my equipment and get it insured with Hill and Usher. When I started the process, I gave them a guesstimate of how much I thought my replacement value would be. When I finished the spreadsheet they sent me and totaled everything up, it was almost twice my initial estimate. I was shocked at the final figure but it's all covered now and I imght still be underinsured had you not chosen to share your experience. So thank you very very much for helping me protect my investments. 

I wish you all the best,

Carol


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 3, 2015)

Vivid Color said:


> Dear Dylan,
> 
> I'm very glad to hear that your images were not also stolen. Please keep us posted as you rebuild your kit.
> 
> ...



Hi Carol,
I was able to work with the Home Insurance. I got about 75% back on total value, which was good in my case.

As this moment, I plan to shoot half mirrorless and half DSLR. Here is my gear list as 4-3-2015:

Mirrorless: Sony A7s + FE 55mm + FE 28mm f2 + Ultrawide Converter - 28mm to 21mm f2.8

DSLR: Canon 1Dx + 200mm f2 IS + 400mm f2.8 IS II + x2 TC III + 100-400mm mrk II

Just received one of mine favorites today


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 3, 2015)

Kudos. I just spend a week losing shots at an amusement park... but I consider it an acceptable loss because when it hits... it hits.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 4, 2015)

jdramirez said:


> Kudos. I just spend a week losing shots at an amusement park... but I consider it an acceptable loss because when it hits... it hits.



Sounds like my a7s + FE 55mm... ;D

btw...the new 100-400mm works really good for outdoor.


----------



## Vivid Color (Apr 6, 2015)

Dear Dylan, 

i'm very glad to hear that you were able to get as much of your gear covered by insurance as you did. And, congratulations on your new kit. It sounds like you are going to have hours and hours of fun with your new acquisitions. 

Best regards,
Carol


----------

